# Saltwater December.



## 1eyefishing (Nov 30, 2019)

It ought to be a good one. I'm fishing out of Islamorada for wahoo on December 12th and 13th. Staying 3 nights at the Cheeca Lodge (first class).  So I am going to get an early start (about a week early!) and take my bay boat down to Sebastian/Indian River and fish there for a while and then leave my boat at my buddy's house and head down to the Keys on the 11th. Then I'll come back from the keys to Sebastian and fish a few more days. The schedule is loose, so I don't know the exact driving dates back and forth.  This trip will probably be longer than 2 weeks. Temps in the upper 70's to mid 80's the whole way…
I have to be back for christmas, but not New Year's. So I'm thinking of another trip the day after Christmas until shortly after new years. This is the week I was down there last year and had a blast!

My calendar look something like this…



This month, I'll be spending more time away from home than at home.
Hopefully this thread will last more than a month! I'll keep it updated as anything worthy happens.
Prepping now. Ready, set, go!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Let me know when all the prep work is complete and I’ll roll out with you. I’m green with envy...hope you wear em out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Your on my to do list,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Best of luck to you also,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 30, 2019)

Here's how I recuperated last New Year's Day on the spoil islands in the Indian River...


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Here's how I recuperated last New Year's Day on the spoil islands in the Indian River...
> View attachment 993369


Looks like fun,,,,is that a bud light in the girls hand?


----------



## zedex (Dec 1, 2019)

Danggit.  I wanna go fishing.  Too cold up here. We're alternating between snow and rain .... temps in 30s.. too wet and cold to hunt or fish....

Yall gotta post up some good fishing pictures


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 2, 2019)

zedex said:


> Danggit.  I wanna go fishing.  Too cold up here. We're alternating between snow and rain .... temps in 30s.. too wet and cold to hunt or fish....
> 
> Yall gotta post up some good fishing pictures



 Absolutely!
 The very 1st goal will be to make a better 1st week than my week last December; shouldn't be to hard. I want one of those big snook! Season still open through the 15th. Big flounder hopefully hanging around still also.  Hopefully, I can get on the trout, pompano,and a few reds.
 3 days in Islamorada will definitely be picture worthy...
 Then another swing at it in Sebastian.

 Here's the thread from last December…
http://forum.gon.com/threads/home-again-home-again-new-years-week-at-sebastian-florida.934175/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

You are so blessed,28 degrees here,,,,7 inches on the ground,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like I'm on schedule to leave before dawn in the morning. 
Got everything loaded except the kitchen sink. And the wife.


This gonna be muh theme song fer the mornin...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 4, 2019)

And...(once again)
My road trip prayer-

Lord, please let my actions serve as an example for those before me.
Please limit the number of individuals to whom I must show the error of their ways by passing them on the right (towing a boat), while they remain in the left lane.
Please watch over my family, home, and friends while I am gone.
Please return me home safe, sunburned, and exhausted.
Amen
P. S.- Please let there be fish!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You are so blessed,28 degrees here,,,,7 inches on the ground,,,,


It's all about to much of one thang! Lots of us GA folk would love to have a winter like you! Just like you would like to have swimming weather in December!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> It's all about to much of one thang! Lots of us GA folk would love to have a winter like you! Just like you would like to have swimming weather in December!


 I could ALMOST do a winter like that (but only one), just not a fall and a spring to go with it…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 4, 2019)

The 4 seasons in Canada:
 Almost Winter
Winter
Still Winter
Construction!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2019)

Day one...
Just a short shakedown cruise to get all systems lined out. I haven't fished or even cranked the boat in over 2 months ( Deer season).
 I picked up some live shrimp and hit some docks and the inlet.
 Caught a bunch of small snappers but kept 3 legal ones. And a flounder. And a Jack my buddy wants to smoke. Also turned loose a few short seatrout...




 I would have considered the trip a success if I had just gotten my feet sunburned. But that turned out to be only a bonus...80° while fishing.

Cleaning fish, fixin a witski, and makin ready for full day tomorrow ...


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 6, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Day one...
> Just a short shakedown cruise to get all systems lined out. I haven't fished or even cranked the boat in over 2 months ( Deer season).
> I picked up some live shrimp and hit some docks and the inlet.
> Caught a bunch of small snappers but kept 3 legal ones. And a flounder. And a Jack my buddy wants to smoke. Also turned loose a few short seatrout...
> ...



Feed that jack to the cats and catch some more of those mangroves.

Sweet meat!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah, no.
Iain't messin wid no jack. He want to make smoked fish dip.

We know now where the shnappa sammiches are hiding.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2019)

My excellent accomodations at my buddy's place....


His go-fast boat is in the shop, so I'm on the cement pad in rear with electricity and hose-water...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 7, 2019)

Bump for some awesome Fla sinshine...


----------



## Limitless (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice looking fishing spots and fish.  I'm looking forward to your reports on the trip.
You're in Sebastian now?  I have a sister and brother in law that live there on the water; looks like I need to pay them a visit!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2019)

Limitless said:


> Nice looking fishing spots and fish.  I'm looking forward to your reports on the trip.
> You're in Sebastian now?  I have a sister and brother in law that live there on the water; looks like I need to pay them a visit!



Yes,  I'm actually staying in micco, across the river from Sebastian proper.
 Been fishing around with a couple of buddies that are not really solid fisherman…
 Mostly dock fishing for snook, trout, redfish, etc..
All shallow water 3'-4' or less, except for a few drifts inside the inlet bouncing jigs for snook, reds, and flounder.

 Looks like tomorrow and 1/2day Tuesday I'll be out on my own, leaning on the basics, my instincts, and my limited local experience. 
 Should be fun. The weather is insanely beautiful. Headed to Islamorada on Wednesday. 
Then back here for more...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 10, 2019)

South Florida fishinplater...
 Snapper, sea trout, sheepshead, flounder, shrimp, fries, and salad.
And beer.
And beer.
And beer...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2019)

Let me just say right now...
The Cheeca Lodge and Spa is the SWANKIEST place I've ever stayed outside of The Bellagio in Vegas.
 And I'd much rather be here than there !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok.. just got a location from 1eye in a text. All I can say is "I hate him".. 

That is all....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2019)

Man! Wish I was there right now. Highs in the 30s, cold wind, and snow on the ground here. Fax me some flounder and snapper!


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 11, 2019)

dang, i miss the warm weather already.  
This 50 ish nonsense is for the birds.
I'm ready for 70s and low 80s.  
Gonna be a longggggggggggggggggg winter. 

Thanks for sharing your story and pics.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 11, 2019)

If you get a chance to fish the Marathon Hump do it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2019)

Cheeca oceanside...



Tarpon at world wide sportsman dock...



When I was 1st getting my captain's license, I saw an ad with this boat in it, and loved the paint job for a blue water boat... (minus all the addspace).



Tomorrow's ride. Some kind of Freeman something or other…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## 95g atl (Dec 12, 2019)

love those recent pics from yesterday!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Great pic's,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Tear em up boy! Good luck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

That place is a minor bump up from The Fish Camp.. Just a tad nicer..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> That place is a minor bump up from The Fish Camp.. Just a tad nicer..



 Just a tad.
 Sit down check in with champagne.
 Turn down service at bed-time.
 The room has a giant bathroom and giant tub with double sliding doors that open up for a view out on to the verandah.

Free cheekuns roaming everware...



...and birds and lizards, too.
 I'll pass on the lizard meat...



 I left my front door cracked for a while yesterday evening while I was unpacking stuff from the truck and they came by to check and make sure everything was all right. They knew at front desk that the door had been left open for a while.
 And when I return through the gate, the guard radios the front desk and lets them know that Mr. 1eye is returning to premises. 
 3 thumbs up!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

Two Freemans leaving the gate...
Me and a long time buddy and his girlfriend on one, 5 of his Virginia buddies on the other...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

1st stop, getting bait...

Easy as:
1. Lower hoop net.
2. Throw in a small handful of chum.
3. Pull up hoop net full of bait.
 Rinse and repeat...


----------



## oops1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Lol.. looks a lot easier than a sibki rig. Never seen that technique


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

Caught a small blackfin tuna, mutton snapper, dolphin, kingfish,and a small amberjack.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Lol.. looks a lot easier than a sibki rig. Never seen that technique


Yes, I was impressed. Then he threw a 12' cast net and brought in a 1/2 a 55 gallon drum load he could hardly lift out of water.
We left the scene with about 250 cigar minnows and ballyhoo in 3 different full livewells.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm making the executive decision to fish the inshore backcountry tomorrow.
Just me and the guide and a flats boat for half day. Looking for reds, trout, and snook..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2019)

Keys fishing is suspensive.
I swore I'd never do it, but I went and bought one of those zooper coolers.
 I never wanted one because I was afraid it would get stolen out of my truck bed. But I need something better than the coolers I have with me to freeze fish and carry them home. This one is sitting in the hotel room until I leave. ( Instead of in the sun in the parking lot at Bud'n Mary's while I fish tomorrow). Full of dry ice and fish! And looking to get fuller!
I've got a day and a half (tomorrow here and Sunday in Sebastian) to put 2 snook in there. Season is open thru Sunday.  Keepers are hard to come by as slot is 28" to 32". Then whatever else i can fit in there before coming home...


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 13, 2019)

I would think a place that swanky would have complimentary shaving razors.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Caught a small blackfin tuna, mutton snapper, dolphin, kingfish,and a small amberjack.
> View attachment 994921
> 
> View attachment 994922View attachment 994923


Dang it man,,,,wow,,,,congrats,,,,that Dolphin is gonna be good eatin,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm making the executive decision to fish the inshore backcountry tomorrow.
> Just me and the guide and a flats boat for half day. Looking for reds, trout, and snook..


Heck yeah! Tear em up!!!

I'm about to head to camp and sit in the rain...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

The morning boatride...






 The giant metropolis of flamingo as we went by.
 I love that scenery in front of the boat were you can not tell the water from the sky at the horizon... beatiful.







 Also love on these 2 video shots that you cannot hear the boat motor. Only wind and water noise. The silence of a Yamaha 4 stroke...

 We caught a fair amount of fish. Almost every species there was to catch out there, but no keepers. Reds, trout, or snapper. Still a great morning flinging around the back country.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2019)

You're killing me..one eye..keep the posts coming.

Oh yea.. Dude needs to clean that grass off his deck. I’m no Sinclair but that made me twitch a little bit!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

oops1 said:


> You're killing me..one eye..keep the posts coming.
> 
> Oh yea.. Dude needs to clean that grass off his deck. I’m no Sinclair but that made me twitch a little bit!!



Cast-net trash from netting bait...


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Cast-net trash from netting bait...



I figured that much.. I’m a heck of a deckhand. I would of had that washed down before the bait hit the live-well. Same with blood from a gaffed fish. Drives me nuts.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

Yah, I rinse alot too.
That lil Maverick HPX is built to be light and fast, Kevlar hull weighs about as much as a couple canoes. No raw water washdown on board...no harm no foul.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

Typical fishing spot. Point breaking the current...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 13, 2019)

My wife approves of your posts!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm so envious,,,,even with the grass on the deck,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

Cheeca...



 Behind the rooms.
Parking underneath the buildings in the front...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> My wife approves of your posts!



 We need to get together in fish again. 
I'd love to get y'all in my new boat.
   Did you buy that place north of Destin?


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 13, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> We need to get together in fish again.
> I'd love to get y'all in my new boat.
> Did you buy that place north of Destin?



We do need to get together again. We'll be at St. Marks last of January weather permitting.

Didn't get the place at Destin, she can't make up her mind if she wants to live in the mountains and vacation at the gulf or live at the gulf and vacation in the mountains.

Driving me nuts.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 14, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Cheeca...
> 
> View attachment 995079
> 
> ...


Looks like they got a nice cement pond, too.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks like the knee's not slowing you down any, Corbett. Keep postin' up those fish pics.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

Sure beats sitting in a ground blind. I’m about to be done with hunting. I need me some G3 time!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 16, 2019)

Done fishing this trip.  Ready to wrap it up and get back home. ..
It's been a good trip. The weather has been fantastic. Not a single day cooler than 75ﾟ. It drizzled around us a couple nights, but other than that not a single drop of rain except on my travel day back from the keys. Flip flops and shorts everyday.
Had a lot of 1st time experiences and unforgettable memories...
1st time fishing in the keys.
1st blue water sport fishing trip.
1st dolphin, tuna, mutton snapper, and rainbow runner caught.
1st time running the back country between Islamorada and Flamingo.
1st time away from home with my boat for nearly 2 weeks and unlimited time to fish.
None of these firsts will be the last!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2019)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 16, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Done fishing this trip.  Ready to wrap it up and get back home. ..
> It's been a good trip. The weather has been fantastic. Not a single day cooler than 75ﾟ. It drizzled around us a couple nights, but other than that not a single drop of rain except on my travel day back from the keys. Flip flops and shorts everyday.
> Had a lot of 1st time experiences and unforgettable memories...
> 1st time fishing in the keys.
> ...




Sounds like you had a great trip, *Corbett*....

I love fishing in the blue water...you never know what might come up on the end of the line.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 16, 2019)

Be safe and make sure you have a spare tire.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Done fishing this trip.  Ready to wrap it up and get back home. ..
> It's been a good trip. The weather has been fantastic. Not a single day cooler than 75ﾟ. It drizzled around us a couple nights, but other than that not a single drop of rain except on my travel day back from the keys. Flip flops and shorts everyday.
> Had a lot of 1st time experiences and unforgettable memories...
> 1st time fishing in the keys.
> ...




You be careful coming home boy! Let's hook up and do lunch soon! I got Monday thru Wednesday off next week. The G3 is coming out of hibernation and going top the lake. Been a long deer season.. I'm ready to get on the water!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for taking us along for the ride!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice.. feel honored to have made the meme about the grass.. too funny


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 16, 2019)

Rolling north between 3:00 a.m. and 5:00 a.m.. Hoping to get through  Atlanta and home before the afternoon rush!
  My long wheel base truck and the trailer attached to it is a solid 21 paces in length. About 63' .  Turns an 8 hour trip from Sebastian into a 9 hour trip.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You be careful coming home boy! Let's hook up and do lunch soon! I got Monday thru Wednesday off next week. The G3 is coming out of hibernation and going top the lake. Been a long deer season.. I'm ready to get on the water!


Holla at me. I'll join you guys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Holla at me. I'll join you guys.


Need to get you out on a boat!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 17, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Rolling north between 3:00 a.m. and 5:00 a.m.. Hoping to get through  Atlanta and home before the afternoon rush!
> My long wheel base truck and the trailer attached to it is a solid 21 paces in length. About 63' .  Turns an 8 hour trip from Sebastian into a 9 hour trip.



When I was in Ks I'd travel I-35 tandem towing a 25' 5th wheel with a 20' CC behind it to Lake Texoma.
Never see the boat until I stopped.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Need to get you out on a boat!



Holla at me, I'll join you guys!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 17, 2019)

Home again, home again!
Should be back in the salt water again after Christmas Day.
And then at least monthly until the dog days 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 17, 2019)

Gonna be in St. Marks with the tuna trawler 1/23 to 1/27 for the wife's birthday.
I can't help it if a few "well wishers" show up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice weather YALL are having up here. 
Yuck. I wanna go back.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 17, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Gonna be in St. Marks with the tuna trawler 1/23 to 1/27 for the wife's birthday.
> I can't help it if a few "well wishers" show up.



Ima gonnna look into my wife's vacation time...
She should be due...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 26, 2019)

Headed back soutbound tomorrow…
Target: Fish camp...
I'm a day late because the had prescriptions to pick up and banking to do...
This will be the 2nd New Year in a row spent in Florida fishing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 26, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Gonna be in St. Marks with the tuna trawler 1/23 to 1/27 for the wife's birthday.
> I can't help it if a few "well wishers" show up.



Kansas...
 I think I better refrain from meeting you at Saint Mark's in January. Id hate ffor you to be down there for your wife's birthday and bunch o' dudes show up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2019)

Talked to my boys down in St Marks and the East River was a bust for them yesterday. No reds..

Safe travels bud!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 27, 2019)

Fish camp, sweet fish camp...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 27, 2019)

75° and sunny...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Fish camp, sweet fish camp...
> 
> View attachment 996915


I see something wrong with that pic.. You usually have 100 rods rigged.. I only see a few..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I see something wrong with that pic.. You usually have 100 rods rigged.. I only see a few..



Eleven...
 No need to be as versatile as spring, summer, or fall...


----------



## fairweather (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh my gosh, what a great setup! Weather looks promising for you.


----------

